#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Визуализация.

## Юрий Данилов

Приветствую.

    Подскажите кто-нибудь, не известны ли какие-нибудь методы
улучшения визуализации? А то очень тяжело идет этот процесс
даже в медитации на 16-го Кармапу. Или ткните, пожалуйста,
носом в ветку, где это уже обсуждалось.

Юрий.

P.S. И в догонку, не даст ли кто ссылочку на изображение древа прибежища или отдельных
элементов в хорошем качестве ...

----------


## Bagira

В таких случаях лучше обратиться к ГУРУ, но ухудшение в практике визуализации -говорит о необходимости  очищения от порока и очищении от привязанности к эго, от которого проистекают омрачения  и неведенье .. Есть четыре силы  являющие  собой основу практики очищения 1.. сила опоры -- основана на визуализации  Гуру в образе божества над головой 2 ..сила покояния - основана на вспоминании своих прошлых проступков  пороков  и негативных накоплений с безначальных времён 3.. сила очищения--  в основе которой лежит нисходящий нектар  нисходящий от божества над головой стекающий через вашу макушку в тело  и очищающий тело речь ум 4... сила -обета никогда не повторять в будущем негативных факторов, и как правило рекомендуют развивать сострадание и миролюбие, отказываясь от эгоизма медитировать на ценность человеческого рождения ,осознование невещности и правильное осознование пустотности,  освободиться от привязанности к результату   ожидание, может давать напряжение беспокойство и развивать   нетерпеливость ,надо работать с внутренними проблемами проанализировать ,что лежит в основе препятствия и стараться поэтапно  устранять их .

----------

Sergey Petrov (12.12.2011)

----------


## Yeshe

> Подскажите кто-нибудь, не известны ли какие-нибудь методы улучшения визуализации? А то очень тяжело идет этот процесс...


Что означает "тяжело идет"? Визуализация - это просто представить картинку. Что там может плохо идти? Не получается в красках и подробностях? - это и не надо. Если часто отвлекаетесь, то это значит плохо с концентрацией, а не с визуализацией. Что плохо-то?

----------


## Иришка Басанец

я во всём этом новичё, но говорят, что у меня хорошо развита визуализация.... пожалуйста, скажите какую роль она имеет в Учении?

----------


## Akimi

> Что означает "тяжело идет"? Визуализация - это просто представить картинку. Что там может плохо идти? Не получается в красках и подробностях? - это и не надо. Если часто отвлекаетесь, то это значит плохо с концентрацией, а не с визуализацией. Что плохо-то?


я слышала рассказы о том что люди не могут картинку по частям сложить, не могут ее увидеть вообще, видят что-угодно другое ну и конечно не могут удержать.

----------


## Ринаком

> Подскажите кто-нибудь, не известны ли какие-нибудь методы
> улучшения визуализации? А то очень тяжело идет этот процесс
> даже в медитации на 16-го Кармапу. Или ткните, пожалуйста,
> носом в ветку, где это уже обсуждалось.


Да и не нужно заморачиваться! "Визуализация" - не то слово, которое можно использовать в медитационных практиках. Лучше подойдет - "знать". Ты просто знаешь, что 16 Кармапа (или любая другая форма, на которую медитируешь) находится там, где ему положено и у него все атрибуты и т.д. 
Не все люди могут образно мыслить, некотрые мыслят абстрактно... Этого достаточно, так говорят учителя.

----------


## Yeshe

> я слышала рассказы о том что люди не могут картинку по частям сложить, не могут ее увидеть вообще, видят что-угодно другое ну и конечно не могут удержать.


 не надо стараться насильственно и напряженно. не надо складывать. 

Когда я в детстве плохо засыпала, меня мама учила считать овечек. Я визуализировала их прыгающими через жердочку. Первые две-три шли нормально, а следующая обязательно спотыкалась и стукалась носом. Ну а следующие вообще "отбивались от рук" и начинался цирк. Потому не надо гонять строем, не надо "задавать" объект, надо для начала просто смотреть на обычную картинку, концентрироваться, запоминать, а потом восстанавливать ее в уме. Первое время лучше вообще медитировать с открытыми глазами, потому что окружающая обстановка стабильна, а внутреннее пространство - подвижно и переменчиво. 

Как второй этап можно медитировать с полуоткрытыми глазами, но чтобы глаза были направлены расфокусированно куда-то вниз, а концентрироваться мысленно на изображении, которое расположено перед вами вверху - таким образом, чтобы оно находилось где-то в поле зрения как цветовое пятно. Короче - вы знаете, что оно там (как сказал предыдущий оратор). И этого достаточно. Не старайтесь вспоминать много подробностей и красок - это отвлекает, это излишнее.

----------


## Yeshe

Кстати, вот интересный отрывок про визуализацию из книги
"ШАМАТХА. Основы тибетской медитации" Геше Джампа Тинлей

http://www.libbooks.ru/bookbox_110472.html




> Сначала об объекте медитации. .... Легче медитировать на образе Будды. Причем легче представлять его не внутри себя, а снаружи, потому что мы все привыкли думать о внешнем мире. 
> 
> Мой подход состоит в том, чтобы делать что-то сравнительно легкое. Тогда мы будем получать от этого удовольствие и быстро продвигаться дальше. Если же мы начнем сразу с трудного, то у нас просто ничего не получится. 
> 
> ... Итак, объект медитации, образ Будды, должен быть небольшим, размером с большой палец. Желтого цвета. И вы должны чувствовать, как из него исходят лучи. При этом, вы не должны визуализировать его как статуэтку. Вы должны визуализировать живого, настоящего Будду, почувствовать, что он обладает весом. Он находится от вас где-то на расстоянии вытянутой руки. Кроме того, рекомендуется визуализировать Будду не слишком высоко и не слишком низко, — на уровне лба. Его нужно визуализировать излучающим лучи, потому что это излучение служит противоядием против притупленности ума. А тяжелым нужно его визуализировать потому, что это препятствует блужданию ума. Поскольку он тяжел, это заставляет нас держать этого Будду более интенсивно. Как говорил Учитель, если мы привязываем слона к тонкому столбику, он легко может вырвать его веревкой. Если же столб тяжелый, крепкий, то вырвать такой столб слону нашего ума труднее. Почему образ Будды визуализируется таким маленьким? Это тоже имеет причину. В визуализации нет случайных деталей. Маленьким мы визуализируем его для того, чтобы улучшить концентрацию: если бы мы визуализировали большой образ Будды, внимание рассеивалось бы.

----------


## Юрий Данилов

> Что означает "тяжело идет"? Визуализация - это просто представить картинку. Что там может плохо идти? Не получается в красках и подробностях? - это и не надо. Если часто отвлекаетесь, то это значит плохо с концентрацией, а не с визуализацией. Что плохо-то?


 Я сейчас делаю две медитации - на 16-го кармапу и простирания (Нёндро).  И, если с древом прибежища при простираниях, в общем-то, все в порядке - разобрался и довольно хорошо вижу все ветви, то при гуру-йоге образ Кармапы не удается видеть отчетливо. Правда, в самом тексте медитации написано, что "Кармапа присутствует, независимо от того, воспринимаем ли мы его отчетливый образ", так-что я особо не заморачиваюсь.  Спросил просто для того, чтобы узнать, может, есть какие-то приемы исправления этого недостатка.

С уважением, Юрий.

----------


## Кагьюпа

Насчёт "построения" визуализации.
Обычно мы "внимательно рассматриваем" проявившейся (пусть даже гипотетически) объект (например, Будду над нашей головой) сверху вниз (от ушниши до основания трона), осознавая (насколько можем) все знаки совершенства. После мы проделываем то же снизу вверх. Так наша "визуализация" может стать более "внятной" (не путать с "реальной"). В ходе медитации можно переводить ум с одного элемента визуализации на другой, покоя его на каждом из них какое-то время, и переводя на другой, когда ум уже не сможет без напряжения покоиться на данном объекте. Периодически можно осознавать весь образ целиком. Если ум слишком активен, можно больше уделять внимания нижней части фигуры, а если ум вял, то верхней (точка между бровей). 
Кхенчен и Кхенпо Ринпоче, к примеру, используют для "визуализации" (что применимо к гуру-йоге 16-го Кармапы) выражение "мы чувствуем присутствие".

----------


## Анасташа

Не расстраивайтесь, ведь учение об изначальной сущности будды показывает нам, что  все наши ошибки и заблуждения - это только незначительные пятна, что всего лишь скрывают сущность будды внутри нас, но не оказывают на нее никакого эффекта, и не ставят под угрозу ее истинную природу.  А вообще если что-то не получатся с медитацией, концентрацией - простой совет, перед тем. как преступить, не стоит себя слишком сильно настраивать, что вот, ейчас я буду заниматься медитацией,- это только повредит делу. Ну а если все же начали, следйте до конца, возвращайтесь снова и снова к предмету концентрации. Мне это помогает.

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

Лама Таши Гьяцо (он прошёл 3-х летний ретрит по шаматхе) рассказывал,  что первые месяцев 9 у него ничего не получалось, но потом постепенно пошёл прогресс и он весьма чётко начал видеть объект медитации... При хорошей концентрации объект медитации становится ещё более чётким и ясным, чем воспринимаемый зрительно.

Ну то есть, чтобы научиться медитировать - нужно медитировать. Но сначала как следует изучить этот вопрос, чтобы не совершать ненужных ошибок. Почитать книгу Геше Джампа Тинлея "Шаматха" и т.п. источники, послушать наставления учителей по этому вопросу и вперёд. 

...Ещё можно помотреть фильм о медитации из цикла "Окрытие Буддизма": http://video.mail.ru/mail/olejarh/Di...dhism/177.html

----------


## Юрий Данилов

> Не расстраивайтесь, ведь учение об изначальной сущности будды показывает нам, что  все наши ошибки и заблуждения - это только незначительные пятна, что всего лишь скрывают сущность будды внутри нас, но не оказывают на нее никакого эффекта, и не ставят под угрозу ее истинную природу.  А вообще если что-то не получатся с медитацией, концентрацией - простой совет, перед тем. как преступить, не стоит себя слишком сильно настраивать, что вот, ейчас я буду заниматься медитацией,- это только повредит делу. Ну а если все же начали, следйте до конца, возвращайтесь снова и снова к предмету концентрации. Мне это помогает.


Спасибо большое. Я так и делаю постоянно. По поводу расстройства по этому поводу, меня окончательно успокоил один из прилежных учеников Ламы Оле (он сейчас уже закончил перве 2 практики Нендро и делает дарение мандал). В общем, Лама объяснял так: просто сейчас в нас еще мало истинного сочувствия. Когда мы его разовьем в себе, то увидим будд ярче, чем реальные объекты. 

В общем, как пишет ниже Djampel Tharchin ссылаясь на Ламу Таши Гьяцо, чтобы научиться медитировать, нужно медитировать  :Smilie:  И тут я с ним полностью согласен. 

Ум успокоился, продолжаю практику...

С уважением, 
   Данилов Юрий, Карма Дордже.

----------


## Yagmort

На данный момент заучиваю тибесткое произношение нёндро с переводом, пожалуйста, разъясните непонятные моменты:

1. Практика Ваджрасаттвы. Идёт описание Ваджрасаттвы (безмятежное выражение лица, в руках ваджра и колокольчик и т.п.), которое оканчивается словами "Complete with ornaments of enjoyment and blazing with the splendour of the enlightened marks and signs". Объясните, что означают и как выглядят эти "украшения наслаждения" и "знаки совершенства"?

2. Подношение мандалы. "May I and all other beings fully completing the great collection finally enjoy the filed of three bodies". В этой строке не знаю, что означает "великое накопление"

3. Гуру-Йога.
"At the centre of the great secret palace of Akanishta, the purity of all appearance and existence, adorned with clear ornaments and fully perfected qualities" Вот тут вообще теряюсь, как представить себе этот секретный дворец Аканишты, да ещё декорированным "чистыми узорами" и "полностью завершёнными качествами"... ?
Визуализация Гуру Ринпоче "white-reddish body complete with all the youthful marks and signs", снова, не знаю, как представить себе "знаки молодсти"

Буду также признателен за любые разъясняющие изображения.

----------


## Legba

Приветствую. Попробую помочь общей информацией.
Украшения Ваджрасаттвы (13 украшений самбхогакайи)- обычно 8 драгоценных и 5 шелковых украшений.
Пять предметов из шелка:
1)	пара лент  ;
2)	верхнее одеяние;
3)	шарф;
4)	пояс;
5)	нижнее одеяние.
Восемь драгоценных украшений:
1)	корона;
2)	серьги, правая и левая, считаются за одно украшение;
3)	ожерелье;
4)	два браслета на предплечьях, считаются за одно украшение;
5)	длинные и короткие бусы, считаются за одно украшение;
6)	два браслета на запястьях, считаются за одно украшение;
7)	кольца на пальцах, считаются за одно украшение;
8)	два ножных браслета, считаются за одно украшение.

"Знаки совершенства" - это признаки тела Будды, см. тут: http://www.abhidharma.ru/A/Buddha/Co...20Priznaka.htm

"Великое накопление" - накопление заслуг и мудрости.

Дворец Акаништха, в принципе, не особенно отличается от любой другой мандалы.
Смотрите картинки на http://www.himalayanart.org

С последним - несколько сложнее, неясно, что имеется ввиду.
Есть просто знаки тела - они те же, что и у Будды, см. выше. 
Есть "украшение юности" - (Wyl. gzhon nu'i brgyan or byis pa'i rgyan) длинная гирлянда из цветов и драгоценностей.


Вот, что знал. Может кто поправит.

----------

Pema Sonam (26.11.2011), Yagmort (26.11.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (28.11.2011)

----------


## Aion

> P.S. И в догонку, не даст ли кто ссылочку на изображение древа прибежища или отдельных
> элементов в хорошем качестве ...


Кармапа ченно  :Smilie:

----------

